
Anatomy of a DNS lookup – Part I - zwischenzug
https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/06/08/anatomy-of-a-linux-dns-lookup-part-i/
======
zwischenzug
This fantastic comment points out a few nits regarding the article:

[https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/06/08/anatomy-of-a-linux-
dns-l...](https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/06/08/anatomy-of-a-linux-dns-lookup-
part-i/#comment-2312)

including that it's not just Linux that works this way, and some history and
extra details around some of the methods of getting addresses or DNS server
info.

